# Refinishing my 7, how do you create a satin black finish?



## MrRedRaider (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys, Ive really been wanting a new 7 string but Im not feeling too confident about paying for it LOL. So, I thought I may try refinishing my Fernandes 7. I bought a set of Phase I blackouts the other day, and they should be here next week some time. So I would like to try a satin black finish on the body. Right now it is a finish similar to cosmo black. Has a little bit of flake in it that I dont care for. I know it will take a while, but I am a very patient and diligent person.. I am an architect  

I have done some searching on the forum for satin finishes but found nothing.. went to project guitar as someone posted about that but they have nothing on satin finishes either. I have done painting in the past, but mostly just stains or oiling. I would still consider myself an amateur when it comes to more complex finishing. So, how should I approach this? I want a nice silky smooth black satin, much like someone's black RAN V someone posted a couple months back. Home Depot would be the store to go to around here, or maybe Sherwin Williams if necessary. Small town.. Thanks guys, I will definitely take pictures of the process and post all.


----------



## zimbloth (May 2, 2008)

Best of luck man, I hope you find your answers. One question though, you said you're putting Blackouts in there. Didn't the guitar come with a sustainer? If so, can I have it if you're no longer using it?  I'm assuming you have the original Revolver Pro 7 and not the newer baritone one (since that already has a satin finish)?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 2, 2008)

they have satin paint you can buy


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 2, 2008)

Yes it has the sustainer system in it. The guy I bought the blackouts from originally asked me if I wanted to trade, but the answer would be no unless you could convince me! haha! 

I figured there would be satin paint I could buy, but its the whole process I am weary of. Sanding is sanding, but after all the paint comes off, surely there are some other things I need to apply? Some sort of sealer or primer? One thing is sure, I dont want 5 layers of paint on it. I want it to be as thin as possible.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 2, 2008)

Buy any GOOD QUALITY black paint.

First, sand your guitar to 220 grit sandpaper, I personally sand to 320 but I'm just like that.

Find the appropriate pore filler (unless its maple or some other very smooth non-pourous wood like alder). Apply pore filler as per directions. Sand smooth next day with 400 grit sandpaper. I personally apply a few coats of Deft's sanding sealer to the body... you can find this at Ace hardware for instance. Practice your technique, you don't want any drips or to spray too lightly. Satin is pretty forgiving. Then I apply the primer. Usually 2 coats is good. Sand this smooth 600 grit the next day. Then, spray your color. Be careful, make sure everything you don't want to be black is taped off. Check again, be 100% certain you're ready. 


I like to hold the guitar body by the pickup cavities and spray the sides first. Then, using a makeshift hook (wire hanger modified) if the body is a bolt on, slide that hook into one of the screw holes in the neck joint. if it's neck through or set neck use the tuner holes. Be careful your hook isn't touching the guitar, by the way. Then spray the back, then the front. I always do front last, least over-spray. 

Wait a few hours, make sure you're completely covered in color, then start with your lovely Deft's satin lacquer finish. Spray 3 - 4 x a day, a few hours in between each spraying. After each day lightly LIGHTLY sand with a very hard and flat block to 600 grit to re-level your surface. Repeat the spray - sand process for about 4 to 5 days. Last say sand to 1000 grit and give it one last light coat of satin. Remember to spray the top last. Voila. 

Also, have fun. Make sure you're in a well ventilated area, I won't be held responsible if you're polluting the ozone without a properly filtered spray area!

Lastly, 

Deft's satin isn't as hard as gloss lacquer, but apply thinly and sand well and you won't have a big thick buildup of satin and your tone shan't be muffled.


----------



## auxioluck (May 2, 2008)

Well....I just used an airbrush with flat black paint on my RG7. It seems to work just fine. Just saying, poor man methods sometimes work well.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 2, 2008)

Total cost of defts satin finish = $30.






Looks pretty nice, IMHO.


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 2, 2008)

Ahh.. thats pretty much what I want. What about the black paint though.. I dont have an airbrush if thats what you are implying. It will either have to be can or other. What should I do about that?

Edit: Forgot to ask about primer. Any particular kind? The body is alder by the way.


----------



## Trespass (May 2, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Total cost of defts satin finish = $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 3, 2008)

Paint you could use black lacquer aerosol can. Primer, pretty much any aerosol primer.


----------



## teelguitars (May 3, 2008)

Go to Stewart-MacDonald's website. Lots of info and good supplies.


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 4, 2008)

I would really hate to have to order anything online.. stewmacs prices are not cheap either. I found Defts satin at the home depot here, thankfully. Couple other stores here have better paint though. Still sanding..... 90% done. Thanks for all the help guys, especially you Jesse/TIL!  Will post a new thread when complete with pics!


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Total cost of defts satin finish = $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks a tad photoshopped honestly.


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2008)

Looks slick though.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> That looks a tad photoshopped honestly.



I'll take that as a compliment, and it's actually not. Unless Tiger messed with it. I have more pics, though. Lots more.

MySpace

Probly some more around somewhere.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> I'll take that as a compliment, and it's actually not. Unless Tiger messed with it. I have more pics, though. Lots more.
> 
> MySpace
> 
> Probly some more around somewhere.



Please post more...


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 5, 2008)

If I had photoshop at all I'd photoshop my bench cleaner.


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 5, 2008)

Do you want photoshop? 

Anyhow, I have some important information about this guitar. My fear has been confirmed.. there is indeed a veneer on both sides of the guitar. Two veneers. The top layer seems to be alder, although I am no pro on identifying wood, but the second layer is definitely.... BALSA WOOD. WTF, Fernandes? Can anyone explain this to me? Why??  Should I do anything besides fill the holes and resume? I dont think I could get them off without really messing the body up. I got the guitar for $250, but its just odd that the guitar listed almost a grand when it came out, and they have a veneer of balsa UNDER the top veneer.

Click on pics to get full res versions.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 6, 2008)

Well you are painting it black right?


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 6, 2008)

Yes.. hehe.


----------



## Snorelax (May 6, 2008)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Total cost of defts satin finish = $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice is an understatement, that has to be the best satin finish I have ever seen.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 6, 2008)

That is indeed, a uber sexy satin finish.


----------

